# Which sounds to use



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Morning all!

I was listening to different sounds and trying to decide what to use for this year.

I have two old recordings of lps from the 60's and 70's


















I also have some selections of Cities last broadcast and Kammarheit
I dont think the two mix.

which one would you choose?

Thanks


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

It really depends on the nature of your haunt. What are you going for? What does your haunt look like? What kind of props do you have in it?

Right now I am making custom audio for a haunter on here for a new scene for his haunt. It's got a Texas Chainsaw feel to it, so I am doing a mix with flies, a creaking door, an evil laugh, a fireplace, and water drips. Last year I did one for him for a witches candy house. I did a bubbling cauldron, witch cackles, fireplace, forest at night, etc.

Audio, like lights, plays a big role in a haunt. I find that most of the Tapes, CD's, LP's that you find are rather cheesy, that doesn't stop me from collecting them though, but I never use them in my haunt. If you want something that works well for a general haunt go with something from Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana. Both produce high quality music and are used in professional haunts. 
For Midnight Syndicate I like The 13th Hour. https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=midnight+syndicate+
But you can check out for yourself and find one that works best for you. You might be able to find them at a local record store or a party store. Or Digital Download.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Fright Boy


----------



## Malaki (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you Fright Boy that link will prove very useful!!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of dark ambient, so my vote is for Kammarheit! But like Fright Boy said, it's what ever best supports your haunt theme. I used to use novelty Halloween sound effects, but my haunt went a little bit darker and more realistic, so the dark ambient audio works perfect for me.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I love Kammarheit and Cities last broadcast. I was using it one year and this kid said "mommy why aren't we going to that house?" Mom "its too scary"


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Sblanck said:


> "mommy why aren't we going to that house?" Mom "its too scary"


Well that kid will grow up to resent his mother for depriving him of the extra candy he would have gotten at your house. Here's to you Mom :finger:


----------

